# Is it bad if you lose to your significant other?



## jzepp77 (Jun 3, 2010)

We all know the ladies usually mentally kick butt. But if your a lady- would it bother you if you could physically beat your guy? 

I guess we live in modern times and so such a question might seem silly. But eh we all have those underlying feelings we can't ignore... so would this be an issue to some gals? Keep in context of longterm relationship of course... not just meeting/dating (new relationship). 

thanks, zepp


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, I think it would bother me since apparently he will go to jail if I beat him up, and bloody him, and bruise him. So I guess the ladies better better be careful not to batter their men because he will be arrested. Well, according to one member at least LOL. I guess that's the price men must pay for not being as strong as their wife.

No, I don't think it would bother me. A boyfriend once insisted I do something he was *telling* me to do. Because I wouldn't, he decided to make me sit down, so he wrapped his arms around and began tugging. I didn't know what he was doing and of course thought he was fighting me, so I fought back. I guess I was fighting so hard that the next thing I knew, he was yelling "Wait a minute! Wait a minute! I'm just trying to sit you down." I stopped trying to fight him then and just pushed him away from me. I really think I was getting the better of him. Either that or he simply was not really trying to fight me back. Probably not since his intention wasn't to fight in the first place. Anyway, thinking later that I might have been winning didn't matter to me in the least. Made no difference in the way I felt about him. But that he thought he was going to make me do anything made a very big difference, and we broke up.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ya it would really bother me.


----------



## WantsHappiness (Jun 17, 2009)

I think it might bother me at first but that’s mostly because it’s unfamiliar (I’m 5’2”). I could get used to it. 

I have a friend who is dating a guy that is smaller than her. They’re about the same height and sometimes he weighs a little more than her, other times she is heavier. She’s not obese and he’s not exceptionally skinny so it isn’t a health issue. Anyhow, she is always commenting about the fact that they’re the same size. Hasn’t prevented her from hinting that she wants an engagement ring


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope, not in the least. I'm a big enough woman that if I ruled out all guys smaller than me, I'd lose out too much! 

And it would not matter if I "won" a wrestling match (done for fun, like with kids). Not likely to happen in any way that would really be a test of strength. If it came to that, we'd have bigger issues and the "proof" that I'm stronger would be irrelevant.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Funny - I used to have a gf that liked to wrestle me. I would sometimes let her win... but there was one position she could get me in that I could not get out off - laying down flat, face down, her elbow in the middle of the spine. She loved it


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I studied Krav Maga for about ten years. I'm pretty sure I could take down nearly anyone if I had to. I like a physically active, fit body, but I don't worry too much about whether or not he could beat me or I him, because I know he can't, and I know I wouldn't.

It's a REALLY interesting question though - seriously!


----------



## plymouth71 (May 10, 2010)

I'm a girly-girl, I need a strong man. It took me a while to warm up to my H when we were dating because I outweighed him by 50 pounds. When I woke up one morning to him doing chin ups in the door frame I felt a lot better!

But our closest married-couple friends are the reverse. The W could totally take down her H and they function just fine. I think they channel their competitiveness into motorsports, trucks, stuff life that.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife is a soccer player and consistently beats me when we run 10k's together. I teach Karate and self defense though, so as long as she doesn't outrun me, I'm good. Although now that I think about it, teaching her most of my moves may not have been the best idea... ;-)

Overall though I don't mind my wife beating me anymore then I mind anyone else winning against me. We all have talents in our own areas.


----------



## tonnywillgram (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont think it is bad! just accept it she is better than you in this area!


----------

